# RIP Tubbles 1994-2009



## snakecharmerofborg (Jan 4, 2009)

I know I posted about my beloved Tubbles in Dog Chat, but I thought I would here as well. I found myself today, thinking of all the fun we had, like running in the forest on the beach etc. The little quirks and fantastic personality, all that made him special. I will never forget the feeling of total helplessness I felt on the 1st of January when I saw him struggle to even stand. When I laid him on the settee, he was still fussy, trying his best to give me a paw. Like he has done so many times in the past.
I will never forget you baby, you were with me through thick and thin. Good times and bad. RIP now Tubbles you have done more than enough, and I hope with all my heart we will meet again.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Saddened that you have lost your faithful friend but Tubbles will be waiting for you at rainbow bridge
RIP boy
regards
DT


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

I had to have my dog PTS nearly 2 years ago now... and to this day I still think of all the fun we had and remember his quirks - I think it helps  

He was a beautiful dog. R.I.P Tubbles x x x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Keep remembering all the happy times, replace the tears with laughter of the good times and it'll help you pull through it, I try not to think of how ill mine was before we lost him, because that wasn't the real him.

The good memories are all that should matter in the longrun

run free Tubbles xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. 

R.I.P Tubbles...xxxx


----------



## Topsy (Dec 29, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers for you 

Rest in peace Tubbles

Adele Adrian and Terence


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

RIP Tubbles.
It's good to hear you remembering all the joy and love you shared.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, i'm sure he is running free xxxxxx


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

so sorry about ur loss x


----------



## beatrix (Dec 29, 2008)

RIP Tubbles xxx
I really feel for you and how helpless you must have felt it is truly heart breaking,i'm sure you will meet again until then keep him in your heart x


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

im so sorry you have lost tubbles rip little one xxx


----------



## natcat02 (Aug 18, 2008)

i'm so sorry for you're lossxxx


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

R.I.P


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

hi
I am sorry for your loss, tubbles were a very loyal dog to you, he gave you 15yrs, thats something to be proud of,
my deepest sympathy to you for your loss,
I know what its like! we had that loss last year dougal 16+ A parson x russell
terrier .I joined this website, the day we lost dougal, these are a nice bunch of people on here and they have given me support through dougals passing
please feel free to reply.
yours wendy517


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

So Sorry about your loss.
Poor Boy is over Rainbow bridge - free from suffering and pain... 
Keep him safe in your thoughts and remember he will never leave your side.
Much Love at this sad time.
Kate & Cody xxx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

RIP little one , so sorry for your loss keep hold of the happy times.


----------

